# RAF Lakenheath and Mildenhall "Day and Night"



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Spent the day at Lakenheath and Mildenhall on the 16/02, I thought some of you may be interested in some of the pics and video 
1. An F15E Strike Eagle taxies to the runway after being armed.








2.








3. About 5 miles down the road is RAF Mildenhall were the KC135R Stratotankers took off to support the Eagles








4. The second KC135R done a sharp turn after take off to get out of the wake turbulence of the first Tanker








5. Alot of the 100th air refuelling squadron have nose art remembering the 100ths history with B17's during the war.








6. The "D" on the tail was worn by the B17's during the war, The 100th was one of the hardest hit squadrons and was known as the Bloody 100th.
If you've got 10mins here's an interesting read
http://www.aeroresource.co.uk/articles/2010/bloody100th/








7. Back to Lakenheath, Here's 2 F15D's returning after having a scrap with RAF Typhoons








8. F15C








9.








10.








11.








12.








13.








Here's the video, Which includes F15E strike eagles taking off at night




Thanks for looking


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

9 and 11 lovely shots thanks for sharing


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice shots. Where the Mildy ones taken at Johns farm?


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Loving picture 9.


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

neilos said:


> Nice shots. Where the Mildy ones taken at Johns farm?


They were mate , Thanks everyone:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

nick197 said:


> They were mate , Thanks everyone:thumb:


That's a cracking viewing spot there, on top of the trailer.


----------



## gary cooper (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to work for the Americans and visit Mildenhall and all the other bases in the UK on a daily basis and we would drive right up to the planes to take photographs especially the day before the air shows.
The planes then were if I can remember the Blakbird,Galaxy C5, Hercules,refuelers,A10 Thunderbolt,F 1-11' and even Air Force one with Bill Clinton when he once visited.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ssx3ew


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Great photos.

Brings back memories of when I visited RAF Lakenheath back in the 80's as an army caddet. We had a tour of the base and we were allowed onto one of the hangers that housed one of their fighters (cant recall which one - F17???). We were'nt allowed to take photos showing the base itself, but were allowed to take photos looking in to the hanger, but not from the hanger looking out.

They referred to the base having a 'hard' side and a 'soft' side. The hard side contained all the planes etc, whilst the soft side if I remember correctly had a Pizza Hut and other restaurants for the American staff to enjoy!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I love the night shots :thumb:


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Cheers everyone


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice shots, No 9 is an absolute cracker.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

9 10 11 12 are my favourites, great photo's and video :thumb:


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

number 9... WOW!


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

numbers 9 thru 12 are amazing!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

9 & 12 for me thanks for sharing great pics


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Brilliant pictures, love number 9 as well.

Stevie


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

9 is a great shot,often drive past these bases and see planes taking of


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Number 9 for me - awesome!


----------



## nick1275 (Jun 7, 2007)

number 9 for me


----------

